# [Colllection Scandinavian 1] Norberg,Lund,Bergström,Ooms,Uhlmann,Werlinder,Haug e,Schultz,Anderzon,Zwick-Nash,Haapkyla,Rose,Richte r [44 Vids]



## Ruffah (5 Okt. 2012)

1939 (SWE 1989)







*Download (59MB XViD):*
Helena_Bergstrm_And_Helene…avi (59,01 MB) - uploaded.to

Apelsinmannen (SWE 1990)






*Download (55MB XViD)
*
Goerel_Crona_And_Lisa_Hugos…avi (55,24 MB) - uploaded.to






*Download (27MB XViD):*

Goerel_Crona_And_Lisa_Hugos…avi (27,60 MB) - uploaded.to






*Download (66MB XViD):*
Goerel_Crona_-_Apelsinmanne…avi (65,55 MB) - uploaded.to







*Download (17MB XViD):*
Lisa_Hugoson_-_Apelsinmanne…avi (17,30 MB) - uploaded.to







*Download (42MB XViD):*
Unknown_-_Apelsinmannen-EP2…avi (42,46 MB) - uploaded.to

Ond Tro (SWE/DK 2010)






Title: Sonja_Richter_-_Ond_Tro-1of2-2010-RUFFAH.avi - 5.37 MiB
Time: 56s 360ms
Res.: 720 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.045
Video: XviD - 628 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
*
Sonja_Richter_-_Ond_Tro-1of…avi (5,37 MB) - uploaded.to






Title: Sonja_Richter_-_Ond_Tro-2of2-2010-RUFFAH.avi - 15.3 MiB
Time: 2mn 18s
Res.: 720 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.045
Video: XviD - 753 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Sonja_Richter_-_Ond_Tro-2of…avi (15,27 MB) - uploaded.to


Gå På Vattnet Om Du Kan (SWE 1979)






*Title: Lene_Nyman_-_Gaa_Paa_Vattnet_Om_Du_Kan-1979-VHS-RUFFAH.avi - 14.0 MiB
Time: 2mn 30s
Res.: 640 x 386 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.658
Video: XviD - 705 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 64.0 [email protected] KHz*

*Download:*
Lene_Nyman_-_Gaa_Paa_Vattne…avi (13,98 MB) - uploaded.to

En Håndfull Tid (NO 1989)






*Title: Camilla_Stroem_Henriksen_-_En_Haandfull_Tid-1990-RUFFAH.avi - 61.7 MiB
Time: 3mn 27s
Res.: 720 x 448 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.607
Video: XviD - 2 286 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz*
*
Download:*
Camilla_Stroem_Henriksen_-_…avi (61,66 MB) - uploaded.to

G Som I Gemenskap (SWE 1983)






*Title: Ulrika_Oern_-_G_Som_I_Gemenskap-1983-RUFFAH.avi - 29.0 MiB
Time: 1mn 11s
Res.: 688 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 3 266 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz*

*Download:*
Ulrika_Oern_-_G_Som_I_Gemen…avi (29,03 MB) - uploaded.to

Så vit som en snö (SWE/DK 2001)









Video: XviD - 2 500 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 384 [email protected] KHz

*
Download:*
AmandaOoms-Aswhiteasinsnow2…rar (29,95 MB) - uploaded.to


Mina Ja Morrison (FIN 2001)

*Irina Björklund
*






Title: Irina_Bjorklund_-_Mina_ja_morrison-1-FIN2001-RUFFAH.MPG - 20.8 MiB
Time: 37s 200ms
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: MPEG Video - 3 988 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Irina_Bjorklund_-_Mina_ja_m…MPG (17,09 MB) - uploaded.to






Title: Irina_Bjorklund_-_Mina_ja_morrison-2-FIN2001-RUFFAH.MPG - 41.1 MiB
Time: 1mn 15s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: MPEG Video - 3 956 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Irina_Bjorklund_-_Mina_ja_m…MPG (41,06 MB) - uploaded.to






Title: Irina_Bjorklund_-_Mina_ja_morrison-3-FIN2001-RUFFAH.MPG - 17.1 MiB
Time: 31s 200ms
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: MPEG Video - 3 965 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*
Download:*
Irina_Bjorklund_-_Mina_ja_m…MPG (17,09 MB) - uploaded.to

*
***1 Video gelöscht wg. FSK 16****


Kuutamolla (FIN 2002)



 





 



Title: Minna_Haapkyla_-_Kuutamolla-2002-RUFFAH.avi - 3.79 MiB
Time: 13s 800ms
Res.: 800 x 450 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 096 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Minna_Haapkyla_-_Kuutamolla…avi (3,79 MB) - uploaded.to


Beck (EP14 Annonsmannen) (SWE 2001)



 





 



Title: Malin_Birgerson_-_Beck(EP14Annonsmannen)-2001-RUFFAH.avi - 6.02 MiB
Time: 24s 960ms
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 817 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*
Download:*
Malin_Birgerson_-_Beck(EP14…avi (6,02 MB) - uploaded.to

Rallarblod (NO 1979)






Title: Ragnhild_Hilt_-_Rallarblod-1979-RUFFAH .avi - 4.78 MiB
Time: 54s 400ms
Res.: 640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 598 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Ragnhild_Hilt_-_Rallarblod-…avi (4,78 MB) - uploaded.to

Götakanal (SWE 1981)




 





 



Title: Kim_Anderzon_-_Gotakanal-1981-RUFFAH.avi - 2.67 MiB
Time: 19s 200ms
Res.: 512 x 332 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.542
Video: XviD - 1 026 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
*Kim_Anderzon_-_Gotakanal-19…avi (2,67 MB) - uploaded.to

Brennt Av Frost (NO 1997)




 

 





 

 



The infamous fish sex scene

Title: Goerild_Mauseth_-_Brent_Av_Frost-1997-RUFFAH.avi - 15.5 MiB
Time: 1mn 21s
Res.: 704 x 428 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.645
Video: XviD - 1 453 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Goerild_Mauseth_-_Brent_Av_…avi (15,54 MB) - uploaded.to


Aspiranterna (SWE 1997)



 

 





 

 



Title: Sanna_Krepper_-_Aspiranterna(EP5)-1997-RUFFAH.avi - 5.12 MiB
Time: 28s 400ms
Res.: 640 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.667
Video: XviD - 1 371 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Sanna_Krepper_-_Aspirantern…avi (5,12 MB) - uploaded.to



Sommaren Med Monika (SWE 1966)



 





 




Title: Harriet_Andersson_-_Sommaren_Med_Monika-1966-RUFFAH.avi - 49.6 MiB
Time: 2mn 26s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 611 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 224 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Harriet_Andersson_-_Sommare…avi (49,58 MB) - uploaded.to

Mordare Utan Ansikte (SWE 1994)



 





 



Title: Cecilia_Zwick-Nash_-_Mordare_utan_ansikte-1994-RUFFAH.avi - 37.3 MiB
Time: 1mn 57s
Res.: 800 x 450 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 471 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Cecilia_Zwick-Nash_-_Mordar…avi (37,29 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Cecilia_Ljung_-_Sista_Kontraktet-1997-RUFFAH.avi - 9.08 MiB
Time: 1mn 9s
Res.: 720 x 306 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.35:1
Video: XviD - 886 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Cecilia_Ljung_-_Sista_Kontr…avi (9,08 MB) - uploaded.to

Bödeln Och Skökan (SWE/IS 1986)



 





 



Title: Irma_Schultz_-_Bodeln_Och_Skokan-1986-RUFFAH.avi - 20.3 MiB
Time: 2mn 1s
Res.: 512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 273 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 109 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Irma_Schultz_-_Bodeln_Och_S…avi (20,29 MB) - uploaded.to

Tre Kärlekar (SWE1989)



 

 

 





 

 

 



Video: XviD - 1 885 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Size: 23,7 MB

*Download:*
jessicazanden-trekarlekar19…rar (23,75 MB) - uploaded.to

Allt Om Min Buske (SWE 2007)



 





 



Title: Karin_ Lithman_Beate_Rostin_-_Allt_om_Min_Buske-2007-RUFFAH.avi - 39.8 MiB
Time: 1mn 59s
Res.: 800 x 348 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.25:1
Video: XviD - 2 330 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Karin_ Lithman_Beate_Rostin…avi (39,77 MB) - uploaded.to

At Dere Tør! (NO 1980)



 





 



Title: Kristin_Hauge_-_At_dere_tør-1980-RUFFAH.avi - 19.7 MiB
Time: 1mn 2s
Res.: 720 x 576 - 60.000 fps
Aspect: 5:4
Video: XviD - 2 481 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Kristin_Hauge_-_At_dere_tr…avi (19,75 MB) - uploaded.to




Elvis Elvis (SWE 1976)



 



Title: Lena_Pia_Bernhardsson_-_Elvis_Elvis-1976-RUFFAH.avi - 6.12 MiB
Time: 25s 0ms
Res.: 688 x 432 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.593
Video: XviD - 1 847 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Lena_Pia_Bernhardsson_-_Elv…avi (6,12 MB) - uploaded.to

Ha Ett Underbart Liv (SWE 1992)



 

 





 

 



Title: Lina_Perned_-_Ha_Ett_Underbart_Liv-1992-RUFFAH.avi - 49.5 MiB
Time: 2mn 42s
Res.: 696 x 408 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 092 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
*Lina_Perned_-_Ha_Ett_Underb…avi (49,47 MB) - uploaded.to

Viskningar Och Rop (SWE 1972)



 





 



Title: Liv_Uhlmann_-_Viskningar_och_Rop-1972-RUFFAH.avi - 36.2 MiB
Time: 4mn 5s
Res.: 592 x 352 - 23.976 fps
Aspect: 1.682
Video: XviD - 1 135 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 90.9 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Liv_Uhlmann_-_Viskningar_oc…avi (36,21 MB) - uploaded.to






Äntligen Midsommar (SWE 2009)

*Annica Bejhed*



 



Title: Annica_Bejhed_-_Antligen_midsommar-2009-RUFFAH.avi - 7.89 MiB
Time: 24s 40ms
Res.: 800 x 450 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 2 292 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
*
Annica_Bejhed_-_Antligen_mi…avi (7,89 MB) - uploaded.to

*Lisa Werlinder*



 



Title: Lisa_Werlinder_-_Antligen_Midsommar-2009-RUFFAH.avi - 6.51 MiB
Time: 29s 360ms
Res.: 800 x 450 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 398 Kbps
Audio: AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Lisa_Werlinder_-_Antligen_M…avi (6,51 MB) - uploaded.to

Blackjack (SWE 1990)



 





 



Title: Helena_Bergstroem_-_Blackjack-1990-RUFFAH.avi - 19.8 MiB
Time: 2mn 20s
Res.: 512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 4:3
Video: XviD - 1 031 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 137 [email protected] KHz

*Download:
*
Helena_Bergstroem_-_Blackja…avi (19,76 MB) - uploaded.to

Goltuppen (SWE 1991)

*Marie Richardson *



 





 







28.7 MB

*Download:*
Marier-Goltuppen1991.rar (28,72 MB) - uploaded.to

*Anne-Li Nordberg*



 





 



Title: Anne-Li_Norberg_-_Goltuppen(EP5)-1991-RUFFAH.avi - 4.68 MiB
Time: 24s 760ms
Res.: 544 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 1.417
Video: XviD - 1 444 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anne-Li_Norberg_-_Goltuppen…avi (4,68 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title: Emma_Swenninger_-_Fraemmande_Land-(TV)-2010-RUFFAH.avi - 12.0 MiB
Time: 2mn 17s
Res.: 640 x 294 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 2.2:1
Video: XviD - 595 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Emma_Swenninger_-_Fraemmand…avi (12,04 MB) - uploaded.to

Ivar Krueger (SWE 1998)



 



Title: Regina_Lund_-_Ivar_Kreuger(EP1)-1998-RUFFAH.avi - 11.6 MiB
Time: 1mn 27s
Res.: 720 x 404 - 25.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 882 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 224 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Regina_Lund_-_Ivar_Kreuger(…avi (11,60 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Padderson (5 Okt. 2012)

schöne Auswahl:thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Arbeit ................:thx:


----------



## mace (5 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die schöne Sammlung


----------



## Ruffah (5 Okt. 2012)

Too late to edit..

*LINK FIX*

Irina Björklund - Mina Ja Morrison Clip 1 
Irina_Bjorklund_-_Mina_ja_m…MPG (20,84 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## rohrdommel (6 Okt. 2012)

nice skandinavia


----------



## Peter Bond (6 Okt. 2012)

Fast schon exotisch,danke!


----------



## Ulffan (14 Mai 2013)

Klasse Arbeit, Danke


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2013)

danke für den schönen Mix


----------



## Soloro (15 Mai 2013)

Sau gut gemacht!
Vielen Dank! :WOW:


----------



## abelnema (15 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Sammlung.


----------

